# Brogo Dam - Australia Day Weekend 2007



## aleg75 (Dec 20, 2005)

6:30pm, overcast, water is like glass, I am about 10 meters away from the bank, I toss the little cicarda popper out and hit the bank about 30cm's up from the water, quick jig and splash, pause, couple of turns of the spool, pause, spash! I'm on!

My mate Lyle and I have been talking about Brogo Dam since before we got our kayaks, I had actually started to accumulate a nice collection of "micro light" camping gear years ago being well aware it was for a kayak.......the weekend had come (and sadly now gone) but would definatley be called a sucsess, well as far as the Q-Kayak handling all the camping gear (including a portable DVD player) and Brogo being very beautiful and getting a top campsite, the down side, the bass above was to be the only one for me. my Mate Lyle also hooked up on the wee hours of the morning (no pics, but guess around 25-30cm).

My one bass, tiny little tacker at 24cm pulled 3 times as hard as a redfin, really gave me some curry and bent my graphite 2-4kilo rod right over when it was only a couple meters from the kayak......I can certainly see why bass fishing can be addictive, especially using a surface lure!

Beautiful trip and I will be getting back to Brogo again......next overnighters planned for this year include Eucumbine and the Neapean River.....

Fishing, Yakking and camping all rolled into one! just marvellous!

Cheers
Ashley


----------



## Peril (Sep 5, 2005)

Quiet fishing Ash, but at least you got one. Very pleasant way to spend a weekend


----------



## troppo (Feb 1, 2006)

Camping, paddling, fishing - and all in such a beautiful area. Nice way to recharge the batteries. That pic of the bass, it looks grumpy and fiesty.


----------



## bazzoo (Oct 17, 2006)

Ash , never mind about the fish mate , the main thing is you had a great time, i hope my back is ok by the time you come down the nepean , would love to meet up and catch my 4ld bass


----------



## paffoh (Aug 24, 2006)

Ash mate the 'Q' looks great loaded to the max ( Any idea how heavy? ),

Congratulations on your goal reached, I know how much you were looking forward to this trip even though you didnt catch craploads you still managed a Bass and enjoyed a great camping trip ( Congratulations to your friends effort too! ).

Well done mate, have to tell me all about it over a cup of Coffee <wink>


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

Ash great to see what a load carrier Q is and glad you nailed a little bass mate great fun


----------



## Dillo (Dec 6, 2006)

I envey you Ashley as I have never fished Brogo even though I lived in Bega for 4 years. Was too interested in Saltwater as up till then had only done inland rivers for cod and yellows.


----------



## Steveo (Jul 28, 2006)

Camping and fishing in a nice location, Doesn't get much better.

The fish would of just been a bonus anyway.


----------



## aleg75 (Dec 20, 2005)

Thanks Guys, and yes, fishing was just a bonus.........the Q can take 150kilos total load, the two dry bags loaded came to about 15kilo, less than 3 kilos for fishing gear.....esky with beer and 3 litres of water about 10kilo, I am about 95kilo so still got room for more.......I have a hatch in the back (the tackle box sits on top) that had a pair of boots and a towel and can easily fit more gear, enough for a 2 night adventure. If anyone gets the chance, check Brogo out, it's quite small and full of bass (apparently)

Derek - catch you in the coffee shop one arvo, is it quiet then?


----------



## JD (Jul 2, 2006)

Great to see someone doing this stuff, I just talk about it but never get off my bum. Must start planning a trip......


----------



## aleg75 (Dec 20, 2005)

JD said:


> Great to see someone doing this stuff, I just talk about it but never get off my bum. Must start planning a trip......


I can really recommend it! I have speant most of my life camping/hiking etc, but doing it from the kayak, just great, definatley one of the best camps I have been on, didn't miss having a fire either, in fact I almost preferd it, woke up not stinking of fire.........My mate and I had been talking about doing this for years, about 3 months planning, but the date was only decided about 2 weeks ago......


----------



## aleg75 (Dec 20, 2005)

bazzoo said:


> Ash , never mind about the fish mate , the main thing is you had a great time, i hope my back is ok by the time you come down the nepean , would love to meet up and catch my 4ld bass


Hey Barry, the Nepean trip is planned for Spring this year.....wouldn't mind some good info on the Nepean if you know some, in particular good launch sites, the basic plan is to get dropped off up stream and then arrange pick up the next day some 20km away......do you know of a stretch of river like this? p.s. not much of a fishing trip though, my mate is more into paddling and looking at scenery....though I will be fishing at night.

Ash


----------



## bazzoo (Oct 17, 2006)

aleg75 said:


> Hey Barry, the Nepean trip is planned for Spring this year.....wouldn't mind some good info on the Nepean if you know some, in particular good launch sites, the basic plan is to get dropped off up stream and then arrange pick up the next day some 20km away......do you know of a stretch of river like this? p.s. not much of a fishing trip though, my mate is more into paddling and looking at scenery....though I will be fishing at night.
> 
> Ash


 Ash only know a couple of launching spots , but will now do my homework and let you know , now thats a good charitable reason to fish and paddle :lol:


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWaJ17wEAAB/fgAASQIeAALAgFIA/7d+gMAC62EU/UygeoaDTQBkNBqJ+qDR6jajQAA0DU9Ck9NGRqND1MnqPUPUIGL1G9Gt7zKXKeB87iFlLaqgmXmpCEJZFS21FZKFkFnIn6BhRGpRUyMKH2qThRLF5oHOEwgjUaplFFWKlrBWGvkwTvyDA+MAiGbbSIsDri4Tkq0FzGcBqGOwQxlVpFjmBcxiP2ki+/mfAR+VMcjBw0OFzUhXYH+LuSKcKEhROveAg


----------



## Fishing Man (Oct 4, 2006)

well done ash, 
looks like a nice spot to camp thats for sure,

those bass sure do pull hard mate, wait until you nail one in the 50s 8)


----------



## aleg75 (Dec 20, 2005)

redphoenix said:


> Thanks for the post Ash - I've been wanting to get a feel for Brogo for a fair while now.
> 
> What are the banks like? Are they all 'dropping rock' like the one in your photo, or are there weedbeds/tree overhangs etc?
> 
> Red.


Well worth the effort! a day trip wouldn't be out of the question either! the pic I submitted is pretty much 80% of the shore line, the trick (tip I was given by a local) was not to bother trolling at all, and sit about 10-15 meters from the bank throwing a SP or crankbait or HB to the bank, and bouncing it down. At night and morning it's the same but with poppers. The water level at the moment is 80% so nothing overhanging and there are some rock ledges, but they didn't produce the goods. up the northen ends there are some beautiful rock features. Also some dead tree snags, but nothing overhanging proviing shade (which was what i was looking for). The park say it has opening hours, 8pm is close time, but the ranger does seem pretty relaxed, no gates that I could see, the two hours before sun set were most productive and you can start fishing from where you launch........

Ash


----------



## Squidder (Sep 2, 2005)

Great that you caught your target species Ash, and on a popper no less, that makes the trip a success in my book :wink: 

You mentioned that it is a potential day trip - any idea how many hours drive it would be from Canberra to Brogo?


----------



## aleg75 (Dec 20, 2005)

Squidder said:


> You mentioned that it is a potential day trip - any idea how many hours drive it would be from Canberra to Brogo?


Well, yes you could, about 3-4 hours one way though, so have to be topped up with coffee and pretty keen...if you can squeeze an overnighter out of it you would be better off, you don't have to paddle to the camp sites, there is one you can drive too, but we opted for the no frills option. But yes, you can do a day trip, but might be closer places to catch bass than Brogo.....if there is i will be there :lol: fiesty little buggers and I want more!


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWd5PWFUAADXfgCAScOWCkpzgFAo/7/+gMADm2YamjSbUanhE9UbU0aaHqZqeozNSFNEGagAAAAAAGmo0RlD1A0Ghp6jQA00FzAC4mOc+iZn1TvloXeiF40due0bXMu8ZvZrOIdGAsratbbOxhi8zcjT1NJt+PrOcvvV12EsUyWPOnbq/jGG5fMhwKTFuKjk4QnJcYaL3iZS9q3G6MaABbWxNbTIgEtfCwUtHOYDCJLel0fFCqYSzwNiCIjpdeRkqsldlxsgFKYId/TSvpamDkk2fBcqCRqY69mmCbWBryIFRZBaKLF/lMJN8YVobYDFamOjTe8JltvUEvFZ0U2O0YmLYKZVFdKo1xYr3iAESkijMCzKfg5oyUgOUMpMKlT+LuSKcKEhvJ6wqgA==


----------



## aleg75 (Dec 20, 2005)

redphoenix said:


> aleg75 said:
> 
> 
> > But yes, you can do a day trip, but might be closer places to catch bass than Brogo.....if there is i will be there :lol: fiesty little buggers and I want more!
> ...


I will be moving to Bungendore later this year (once the house is built) and will not be to far from the Shoalhaven river (access from kings hwy) about 196km to nowra, would make a great week long trip! will be trying that spot quite often in the future.


----------

